# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2007)

[align=left]Ok, Iâm going to type this whole thing for a second time! I hit the wrong thing and POOF!!! Donât you hate when that happens?!?! 
[/align]
[align=left]Happy Saturday, everyone!* Did you know that we embed URLâs in these news items?* Click on the darkened or different colored words and it might take you where the full thread is! [/align]

[align=center]******[/align]
[align=center]Two membersâ had birthdays yesterday but we havenât seen them in awhile. If you talk to *SmokeysMomMom* or *CaityMac*, please wish them well and ask them to stop by! 
[/align]
[align=center]*~~~~~~*[/align]
[align=center]Today is Amy's 19th birthday!(*undergunfire*) HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :balloons:[/align]

[align=center]*Stephaniemarie78* has welcomed 2 new family members!! And they are really cute![/align]
[align=center]*~~~~~~*[/align]
[align=center]*Ivory'snew guy, Bently, is now neutered and has had his teeth removed. He should be feeling better really soon! If you haven't seen him, check her thread! he's adorable!*[/align]

[align=center]!!!!!!!![/align]



[align=center]MAKE A NOTE FOR TOMORROW!! *Mambo* will be hosting an online talk show about rabbits! The link is [/align]
[align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30463&forum_id=1[/align]

[align=center]*--------*[/align]
[align=center]Finally, we are sorry to report that Rico Suave was found dead in his cage this morning. Our condolences go out to GoinBackToCali and her family.
[/align]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 8, 2007)

*IMPORTANT REMINDER*

Â It's the last chance to buy beautiful, handmade, cards for US before Christmas because otherwise it is not guaranteed they will get there by Christmas!! They are made by our wonderful member *Flashy*, and go to such a great cause!

Think how good of a gift this will be for friends or family! AND, you can personalize them!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30051&forum_id=7&page=1

Hot linking isn't working for me, sorry :grumpy:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2007)

I am sooo busy. I am moving Elvis/Mace and Merlins cage into my room. Along with Wyatts. :sigh::craziness



I have blocked off under my bed, the dressers and soon the closet. Oh and all cages are getting a full clean.ullhair:

:huhWhy did I think this would be easy?:thud:



:woohooOh and my aunt is here from Florida and I have not seen her since my wedding! Two years!!!!inkbouce::bunnydance::yes:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2007)

*Looks like I won't be seeing her.*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :woohooOh and my aunt is here from Florida and I have not seen her since my wedding! Two years!!!!inkbouce::bunnydance::yes:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 9, 2007)

I put out information about my rabbit hopping show next February 23rd, 2008 today. 

I'm hoping it's going to be a huge success. If anyone lives in Washington or Oregon you're encouraged to email me (at [email protected] ) and ask for the show catalog/entry form and information. 

Thanks

Emily


----------

